# Bino straps & Tree Safety Harness



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I am sorry your hunt was not headache free nothing worse then being uncomfortable I use a shoulder harness thing for my binos that i really like that does not pull on my neck it stretches so i can look thru them but keeps them against me when i am not using them.






here is a picture of them. 

And maybe for the tree harness thing(I have never been in a tree stand lol) try a climbing harness that goes more around your waist/legs? you could still wear a vest for the pockets just not hook in(although to much in the pocket could make it pull on your neck too)


----------



## nwmo (Dec 21, 2014)

The Muddy Safeguard safety harness has binocular attachments built in. I have one, don't recall it putting pressure on my neck. Haven't had time to get out yet this year but don't recall any issues. They make a model of it for women as well.


----------



## ferggie (Apr 7, 2015)

you need to switch to a rock climbing harness.


----------



## kellystan48 (Jan 8, 2014)

nwmo said:


> The Muddy Safeguard safety harness has binocular attachments built in. I have one, don't recall it putting pressure on my neck. Haven't had time to get out yet this year but don't recall any issues. They make a model of it for women as well.


That is the harness I keep going back to in my searching, seems nice and lightweight. No pockets but my jacket and pants have pockets so that's not the end of the world.


----------



## kellystan48 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have also lost 20lbs recently so I think the harness is just too big for me now and that's why it is not fitting correctly.


----------



## Mwood0412 (Jun 22, 2014)

Muddy outdoors makes a nice harness. I have both a hunter safety system and muddy outdoors harness. I prefer my lady pro by hunter safety systems. I feel more secure in it than in my muddy harness. My lady pro has Bino clips for my Binos


----------



## kellystan48 (Jan 8, 2014)

Mwood0412 said:


> Muddy outdoors makes a nice harness. I have both a hunter safety system and muddy outdoors harness. I prefer my lady pro by hunter safety systems. I feel more secure in it than in my muddy harness. My lady pro has Bino clips for my Binos


The HSS Lady Pro is what I have now but when I looked up weight ranges on it, mine is for 175lbs plus but I am down to 155lbs now so the harness is just way to big for me. Anybody want to buy a like new condition HSS Lady Pro vest, size L/XL???


----------



## OutOfVelvet (Jun 25, 2011)

I carry a backpack that my bow straps to. Makes climbing easier & I don't have to struggle with pulling my bow up. I keep calls, binos, food, water, etc in my pack & use a screw-in hanger to hang it on tree within arms reach. I use HSS harness, vest-type, have never had it pull on my neck.


----------



## AC5684 (Mar 3, 2013)

Muddy, Spider and Gorilla all make good harnesses for women. 

I'm like you in that if I have a camera around my neck or binos in your case, I get headaches and very tense. My husband uses the Badlands bino harness that you actually wear on your back and it stretches, too. 

I would definitely look into a different bino harness!


----------

